# options for 75 gallon tank lids, tank has no center brace.



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

I was just wondering because I may purchase a hagen 75G tank that has no center brace, also doesnt come with a lid.

I will be in vancouver next week probably so hopefully I can figure it out by then!


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been researching this option. Seems simple enough, just been too lazy to start lol

DIY Aquarium Screen Tops - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

actually I opened the box and there is a center brace. ad corrected


----------



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks for checking for me!

Does anyone know where to find glass tops in vancouver for a braced 75?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

some of the sponsors in the sponsor section should have them. try rogers or king eds or ipu there is aquarium west in vancouver too. rogers is in surrey king eds and ipu r in burnaby and aquariums west in vancouver downtown area, or like I say get the sliders or hinge at king eds then get scrap glass piece cut. there is also J&L in coquitlam.


----------

